# Pork Butts via Snap Genie



## Greg Rempe (Oct 30, 2005)

<iframe name="SnapGeniePlayer" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" src="http://www.snapgenie.com/ConfInt/snapgenie/LaunchButton.aspx?userid=5C7F4A1B-E167-4D06-8F58-1B0638B80ECB&album=94D9B521-C155-4460-80EE-733952F5FCE4&albumcode=V13MFHV4" frameborder="0" width="200" height="140" scrolling=no noresize>Please upgrade to a browser that will support IFrames.</iframe>


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool! Thanks, Fearless Leader!!  :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 30, 2005)

Greg, again you blow us away!!  Fantastic presentation, great looking grub and even better looking baby!!!


----------



## Griff (Oct 30, 2005)

Well done, Sir.

Griff


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... Ace Rempe news reporter covering his butt!
> 
> Nice looking kid. I bet you had to bribe *him* with some candy to get that smile!
> 
> Just kidding.


----------



## Finney (Oct 30, 2005)

Rempe, that was funny as hell.  Very good, don't get me wrong.
The Rev. Marvin's commercial in the middle and then the grinning baby at the end...  I was laughing out loud.
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 30, 2005)

Good lookin butts there Grego!  I've never let my butts bark up like that, so it's something I must try. And your daughter is just beautiful!  If your Q turns out as good as your kids do, you're on to something! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 31, 2005)

Good looking food Greg....nice commentary. :grin:


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 31, 2005)

Looks good greg! How old is the baby girl.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 31, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Looks good greg! How old is the baby girl.



Almost 4 months!


----------



## zilla (Oct 31, 2005)

That was nice, I want to do one now. Right now. But I'm cooking pasta and sauce. Oh well. Next time


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 31, 2005)

zilla said:
			
		

> That was nice, I want to do one now. Right now. But I'm cooking pasta and sauce. Oh well. Next time



Pasta and sauce???  When are you gonna cook something on Bertha??????  I haven't seen a pic with meat on that thing since you've had it!


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 31, 2005)

gerg wait tell she 3 year an going happy halloween for the frist time. BY the way I have two  2 year old boy, 3 year old girl.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Greg.  It's hard to look at such nice looking Q when your own smoker,,,

IS STILL IN THE SHOP!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 1, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> gerg wait tell she 3 year an going happy halloween for the frist time. BY the way I have two  2 year old boy, 3 year old girl.



Oh, Link, I already have a 4yr old and a 3yr old...this new one is old hat!! :!:


----------



## Airboss (Nov 1, 2005)

Taught the boy everything he knows.  Yep, everything from makin' que to makin' cute babies.  It's all in the sauce.  Yessir, it's all in the sauce.


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 1, 2005)

I did not know that greg but who care its stall fun tos see a new one smile.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Nov 1, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I did not know that greg but who care its stall fun tos see a new one smile.



I heard that, Link!! :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 1, 2005)

> The Missing Link wrote:
> I did not know that greg but who care its stall fun tos see a new one smile.






Greg see what happen when I don’t use word.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 1, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I did not know that greg but who care its stall fun tos see a new one smile.



What the He$$ did he just say?


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 1, 2005)

bill you can say that again!


----------



## Finney (Nov 1, 2005)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":y3sajf4p]I did not know that greg but who care its stall fun tos see a new one smile.



What the He$$ did he just say?[/quote:y3sajf4p]
He said: "I did not know that Greg" (that Greg had 2 other kids), "but who cares", "it's still fun to see a new one smile".
Got it?


----------



## The Missing Link (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks finney!


----------



## Finney (Nov 2, 2005)

No problem Link.
Don't worry about it.
It's really not that hard.  8-[ 

I'm there for you buddy.  :!:


----------

